# Accucraft 2 8 0



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,


My new Accucraft Denver & South Park loco has recently arrived in a heavy and large box, that when opened reveal a couple more boxes.

The heaviest was the loco, this is protected by a metal bottom and sides unit from which the base has to be unscrewed.

The other is the tender which was well protected with foam all around it.

The loco was wrapped in paper and tape securley fixing it to the board which has a couple of routed grooves to keep it still.

I am impressed with the loco which with the tender is just under32" long and quite heavy. However the headlight brackets I supect are a tiny bit short as the headlight slopes down.

There is no clearance between the rear of the (23") headlight and the huge Nesmith stack, it has come up a bit, but the reduced slope is still there

The stack is in the tender box and is a bit loose in its mount - a small piece of the tissue paper will fill the small difference in size between thwe two and fix it.

All the door is the cab open and are set correctly at the back of the cab, both these hjve tiny latches! 

Here are some photos from my new location for official photos - the end of the trestle without the bridge in location.



















and a final one from the lawn side with my Way car behind it - there is a Accucraft couling supplied for the rear of the tender


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Good looking locomotive on a great new trestle. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A real beauty! 
I'm not sure the downward slope of the headlight isn't prototypical. Auto headlamps are aimed downward to light up the road, sitting so much higher on the loco the light would miss the rails projected straight out... 
Real nice job on your structures too, they help keep that open look across your lawn. 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, 

Beautiful locomotive!! Accucraft does pack their locos securely, that's for sure. Did you get your red ribbon? That's a tradition with Accucraft. When I bought my electric #346 about 2 years ago, it came directly to Jonathan Bliese for sound?Airwire install. He kept all the packing for me. The steel box for the engine is impressive with the engine mounted on the hardwood base inside the steel box strapped down. The shipping boxes are HUGE!! 

I love the color scheme on your loco. Is this the same engine as #191?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 27 Aug 2010 07:48 AM 
Peter, 

Beautiful locomotive!! Accucraft does pack their locos securely, that's for sure. Did you get your red ribbon? That's a tradition with Accucraft. When I bought my electric #346 about 2 years ago, it came directly to Jonathan Bliese for sound?Airwire install. He kept all the packing for me. The steel box for the engine is impressive with the engine mounted on the hardwood base inside the steel box strapped down. The shipping boxes are HUGE!! 

I love the color scheme on your loco. Is this the same engine as #191? 


Hi Gary, Yes #191 is in the Union Pacific colors - cheaper and easier to look after I agree. But I prefer the some color though I have #69 in black. The full size loco is painted in the black color at the moment.


Interestingly - the loco picks up power from the tender the loco has 'chuff' systems but power from the tender.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi John,

Thanks for the reply: we live on a corner being the last house in a bolok, there is a gap between houses and the wind can rush through that gap at times. 

We jokingly suggest a house name of 'Windy Corner'! So the trestle is in part of thwe wind gap, for just that reason, to let is pass through with no difficulty.

I can understand what you mean but car headlamps servee avery necassary purpose, raileoad headlamps were more I believe for location, not particuarly illumonation - I suppose they were more position lights.

They were either oil or kerosine fuelled: yes they had a big (nickle silver?) reflector but the light output was not strong.

Drawings and photos seem to show them level.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmm Mine tilts slightly too (diff loco; C 16)... 

While no lighthouse torch, they did do more than announce their coming. Back then nights were darker and trains were slower and woodcuts I've seen suggest they were headlamps for vision, otherwise why a reflector and a graduation to carbide and electric? 

2 - 3 seconds to jump is better than none! 

I can't believe that Accucraft would miss on that part. 

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine tilts slightly too 
My FWRR/ruby headlight has a tilt, and when I asked they (you know who you are) told me it was prototypical, to light up the rails. 

Nice loco - looks just like my C-16 !


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

What a fabulous loco. The headlight looks right, to me. My mogul light is just like that, too.


----------

